# Stihl MS290 Used Price?



## Defender (Feb 9, 2007)

I came across a deal on a Stihl MS290 (Farm Boss)for $190.00. Used, but in very good condition. Good compression. Don't know much about this model. 20 inch bar, but uses the 325 chain. I like to use 3/8 pitch. Seems like a heavy saw for the power, (57cc) yet hate to pass up a good deal when I need another saw with a 20 inch bar. Any thoughts on the price, is this a realy good deal?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 9, 2007)

if that suits your needs and it is as good as you indicate I would think it is a fair price, I see them go on ebay for more than that and with the 20" bar new with tax and all close to 400 from a dealer,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Defender (Feb 9, 2007)

I didn't think to check Ebay. Don't want to end up with something I can't get rid of if it don't work out. After searching the posts it appears this model is not that well thought of here. Think I will go with it anyway.
Thanks


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Important,,,,*

It is not a pro-category saw but,,,, If it is solid,,,, Runs well, oils, good idles good,
Restarts easy,, doesnt leak,,,,,, does all those things and is not a beater,,,,I think It is a fair price.....

JMHO


----------



## troutfisher (Feb 9, 2007)

Defender said:


> I didn't think to check Ebay. Don't want to end up with something I can't get rid of if it don't work out. After searching the posts it appears this model is not that well thought of here. Think I will go with it anyway.
> Thanks



My dad has a 029 that we used for years. It still runs good. It's not the fastest, lightest, or whatever else, but it worked great for us.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Feb 9, 2007)

Defender said:


> I didn't think to check Ebay. Don't want to end up with something I can't get rid of if it don't work out. After searching the posts it appears this model is not that well thought of here. Think I will go with it anyway.
> Thanks



It's not well thought of by some people. I think that in it's intended role, it's a fine saw. That role is that of the homeowner cutting firewood. Beyond that, it can fall short. But it falls short when guys compare it to the 361 or even 440. Some guys think every saw should be a professional grade, 5 hp saw that weighs 12 lbs. For professionals, yes. For a guy cutting firewood in his backyard, the 290 is a fine saw. Reliable as gravity.

Jeff


----------



## Defender (Feb 9, 2007)

Thats kinda what I was thinking. Going to keep it as an extra. I don't use a saw every day, but when I need one it has to be ready to go. I bought a Husky 357xp a few months ago (Used) and it is the best allround saw I have ever had. We have been clearing a few acres and I have been using it to cut up small to medum trees after I take them down with the tractor. Not exactly professional use and a little more than home owner.


----------



## RIX (Feb 9, 2007)

I have owned an MS290 for about 3 years, bought it new from a dealer here. It has been great. Always starts, and runs great. I have run up to a 20 in bar but it perfers a 16. Great firewood saw, we run it about every weekend and have not had one problem. I wish the air filteration was that of the pro modles but heck for 200 bucks it sounds like a great deal. I paid around 350 for mine new. With the advice above I say buy it.


----------



## pbuehning (Feb 9, 2007)

What everyone here has said. It's a stone solid saw for the homeowner and a little more. If you don't ask it to be a pro saw, you'll be happy. They go for a ton more on ebay, but I wouldn't sell mine. It is the backup for my 361, but have never had to reach for it, I just use now and again so it doesn't feel neglected (in case its a female saw - rof-lmao). It cuts fine with the .325, just let it work - don't push it. It is happier with the 16" bar, but pulls the 20 with no problem. opcorn:


----------



## 16gauge (Feb 9, 2007)

*Defense is the saw that works*



Defender said:


> Thats kinda what I was thinking. Going to keep it as an extra. I don't use a saw every day, but when I need one it has to be ready to go. I bought a Husky 357xp a few months ago (Used) and it is the best allround saw I have ever had. We have been clearing a few acres and I have been using it to cut up small to medum trees after I take them down with the tractor. Not exactly professional use and a little more than home owner.



The thing about the MS260 and 026 before it is that they just cut, cut, cut and then they keep on cutting. I know they are a little heavy for power but it may go down as the best homeowner/firewood saw that Stihl has ever offered  us.


----------



## 16gauge (Feb 9, 2007)

16gauge said:


> The thing about the MS260 and 026 before it is that they just cut, cut, cut and then they keep on cutting. I know they are a little heavy for power but it may go down as the best homeowner/firewood saw that Stihl has ever offered  us.



OK I said MS 260 instead of the 290/029. Please insert as needed.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 9, 2007)

*Just bought a brand new MS 290 today!*

I just bought my first brand new saw today. I went in and drooled over the 361, but I didnt have they money. I have used a 290 before and was impressed, so I got one. For just cutting firewood, my 3 saws ought to last my life. HAHAHA ya right, I'll probably buy another one soon as my wife settles down over this saw.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Feb 9, 2007)

I recently bought a used 290 off ebay for 310 after shipping. Its a great saw. I have a 460 too but I wanted something a little smaller to use as a ground saw and save my 460 for large wood and felling.

My 290 came w/ an 18" bar which is great. Automatic measureing stick for firewood.

If you dont want the saw at that price, send me a pic.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Bowtie said:


> I just bought my first brand new saw today. ..a 290 .




If you dont mind me asking, what was the out the door price?


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 9, 2007)

Out the door with a stihl case, spare chain, 2 screnches (1 with torx head, 1 with flat head), 2 Bosch plugs, and a stihl hat was 396$ and change.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 9, 2007)

Bare saw with 18" bar was 329$


----------



## ValleyO'Giants (Feb 10, 2007)

Bowtie said:


> Out the door with a stihl case, spare chain, 2 screnches (1 with torx head, 1 with flat head), 2 Bosch plugs, and a stihl hat was 396$ and change.



MS290 Here in the PNW was 359 and the MS310 was 399.
I considered getting the 290 and the extra stuff you got.
Decided on the 310 and will forgo the case and hat with extra chain.
The only thing I really need is the chain and that is only 1.00 per foot at my dealer. (who is 9 miles from my door)

A used 290 in excel condition would probably go for 300 around here.
Atleast that is what I have seen people ask for them on craigs list.
Stihl just holds their value here. That is basically all the Loggers use so their rep is UNMATCHED in this area. 

I figure next Christmas I will sell the 310 in excellent condition for at least 300
and be able to get a 361.
Oregonians Love their Stihl's!


----------



## Cam501 (Feb 10, 2007)

I wouldn't swap the 290 to 3/8" unless you're running a 16 or 18" bar tops. We stock our 290's with 20" based on customer demand but i'd run an 18". And as for whomever posted about it being used for its intended purpose i agree 100%. 290's get dissed on a daily basis here it seems, yet for a homeowner cutting firewood they are just fine! Funny how Stihl's most popular model gets the most bad rap!


----------



## Cam501 (Feb 10, 2007)

.325 at 20" not 3/8 in stock


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 10, 2007)

All the Stihl NW MS290s are 3/8 stock at 20 inch... We can't even get them in .325... regional issues..


----------



## okietreedude1 (Feb 10, 2007)

ValleyO'Giants said:


> The only thing I really need is the chain and that is only 1.00 per foot at my dealer. (who is 9 miles from my door)



Surely you jest about that price. An 18" chain for $3.00? What brand and Ill take some. My local dealer is HIGH DOLLAR for their parts. Ive not bought a new chain here but Id guess it would cost me $20+.

I get my chains from Baileys.


----------



## ValleyO'Giants (Feb 10, 2007)

okietreedude1 said:


> Surely you jest about that price. An 18" chain for $3.00? What brand and Ill take some. My local dealer is HIGH DOLLAR for their parts. Ive not bought a new chain here but Id guess it would cost me $20+.
> 
> I get my chains from Baileys.



Whoops!  
1.00 per inch!
BTW Okie... I was at the Oregon/0U game last year!
lol!! Did you watch it? Great game! I was raised in Texas! 
HOOK EM HORNS!! 

Hey Lakeside,
Why is it that the 290/310/390 only come in a 3/8 pitch here?
I'm still new, I was told that was "better".
Also, (I think I mentioned this before) my MS310 came with the .063 gauge bar/chain.
Is this just a more "heavy duty" set up?
And would my saw cut better with a .050 gauge bar and chain? (less rotating mass?)
I'm not going to change the pitch/sprocket.

Just wondering.
My saw cuts great with chain on it now. (36RM2-72 I think)
Lots of chips flying!


----------



## okietreedude1 (Feb 10, 2007)

ValleyO'Giants said:


> BTW Okie... I was at the Oregon/0U game last year!
> lol!! Did you watch it? Great game! I was raised in Texas!
> HOOK EM HORNS!!



Not much of it. Im a Kansas State Wildcat (ou sux).

I dont totally disagree w/ the OU side but I still have yet to see the film from the camera positioned on EXACTLY the 45 yd line. From all the angles Ive ever seen, I cant be 100% sure the ball didnt go 10 yds before it was touched by oregon. It was definitly close. As for that being the sole cause of the loss - BULL:censored: !. If OU were really That good, they would have stopped oregon right then and there. Instead, Oregon put the ball in the end zone. Ou didnt adapt and overcome and they went home pissing and moaning.


----------



## ValleyO'Giants (Feb 10, 2007)

*Hook Em Ducks!*

Man I had a blast at that game!
Anytime the sooners Lose I am Happy!:hmm3grin2orange: 
Sorry, no offense to you personally, you know how it is!
Here is a pic of me and the sign I made that got me on the abc brodadcast.







Sorry for getting off topic, but hey, I had to give the sooner heII!


----------



## Cam501 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> All the Stihl NW MS290s are 3/8 stock at 20 inch... We can't even get them in .325... regional issues..



crazy isn't it? we can't get a 3/8" 290 in stock form, only if we order the kit. 310's we stock 20" 2/8, and we don't stock 390's.


----------



## ValleyO'Giants (Feb 10, 2007)

okietreedude1 said:


> Not much of it. Im a Kansas State Wildcat (ou sux).
> 
> I dont totally disagree w/ the OU side but I still have yet to see the film from the camera positioned on EXACTLY the 45 yd line. From all the angles Ive ever seen, I cant be 100% sure the ball didnt go 10 yds before it was touched by oregon. It was definitly close. As for that being the sole cause of the loss - BULL:censored: !. If OU were really That good, they would have stopped oregon right then and there. Instead, Oregon put the ball in the end zone. Ou didnt adapt and overcome and they went home pissing and moaning.




Cool! Sorry to asume you were a gooner!

I agree with you 100% on the call/outcome of the game!
None of the gooners there were complaining only later when their coach and president started whining did they show their true class!


----------



## ValleyO'Giants (Feb 10, 2007)

And btw thanks for busting up our qb, that really screwed up our season!
It happens, at least KState has class, unlike aTm and zero u!


----------



## ValleyO'Giants (Feb 10, 2007)

Cam501 said:


> crazy isn't it? we can't get a 3/8" 290 in stock form, only if we order the kit. 310's we stock 20" 2/8, and we don't stock 390's.



Is it because the trees here are softwood? 
That does not make sense.
If you order the "kit" is it more money?


----------



## okietreedude1 (Feb 10, 2007)

ValleyO'Giants said:


> And btw thanks for busting up our qb, that really screwed up our season!
> It happens, at least KState has class, unlike aTm and zero u!



Happy to oblige!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 10, 2007)

Cam501 said:


> crazy isn't it? we can't get a 3/8" 290 in stock form, only if we order the kit. 310's we stock 20" 3/8, and we don't stock 390's.



Yes, we don't stock 390's either... for anyone that really needs one, it's an easy upsell to a 361... and if they don't they get a 310!

I like the 290 20 inch with full skip 3/8. Just not a good combo for a homeowners first saw!


----------



## NYH1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Defender said:


> I came across a deal on a Stihl MS290 (Farm Boss)for $190.00. Used, but in very good condition. Good compression. Don't know much about this model. 20 inch bar, but uses the 325 chain. I like to use 3/8 pitch. Seems like a heavy saw for the power, (57cc) yet hate to pass up a good deal when I need another saw with a 20 inch bar. Any thoughts on the price, is this a realy good deal?


 Seems like a good deal to me. I have a 029 Farm Boss. I bought it with a 20 inch bar and .325 chain. My 029 has been 100% reliable. All I've had to do is sharpen the chain and change air filters as needed.


----------



## Cam501 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Yes, we don't stock 390's either... for anyone that really needs one, it's an easy upsell to a 361... and if they don't they get a 310!
> 
> I like the 290 20 inch with full skip 3/8. Just not a good combo for a homeowners first saw!



with stihl we stock: 180, 180C, 192T, 200, 200T, 210, 210C, 230, 230C, 250, 250C, 260, 280, 290, 310, 361, 441, 460, 660. and with husky we stock: 137, 142, 350, 455, 460, 346xp, 359, 357xp, 362xp, 570, 575xp, and 385xp(and a rare 395 once in a blue moon) hard to stock/sell a 395 when ppl are buying them online nearly the same as what we're buyin them

Since we can't get the 3/8" 290 here i like to equip them with .325 18's but the customers want 20's so that's what we stock. As for skip tooth we don't sell much of it, until about 7-8 months ago we didn't stock any loops in skip, just had a reel to cut them. We've got a few tree guys that use the skip on their 440/441/460's in 20 & 25, and one lady with the forest service who uses 18" on a 361cq...that's about ti


----------

